# New addition to the family!



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

His name is Pika!!! He's 3 years old.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

It's a rat with a tail. j/k Good looking dog.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

damn cute lookin dogs.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Aw, he's adorable!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

He's a cutie, Pareeeee here's one of our new dog, Riley. Mason passed away Memorial day weekend.


----------

